# who remembers...?



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

you'd slug out into a muddy rice field w/a canvas bag stuffed full of white plastic squares or even before then... cut cotton sheets... 
drape all that stuff on the stubble in a big area, then fight over who got to use the duffle-bag to lay on, acct no-one had waders and yer legs, butt and back were gonna get soaking wet...lay on the side of a levee, someone would blow a wooden goose call.
but then they came... 
clouds of snows and specks... 
most everyone had a Rem 870 or Moss 500 w/#4's and full choke...
then the shout...
SHOOT!


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Started out putting out newspaper sheets. Then the guides started using cloth baby diapers which got really heavy if it rained.

Then the big breakthrough when someone discovered banquet cloth....thin white plastic material that came in long rolls and was used to top tables and meant to be disposed of after the party. They cut the roll into squares.

Then someone figured out how to put them on wooden dowels and make wind socks.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

How well I remember - especially the 400 yard trudge through the marsh. Loved the sights and smells of the marsh or rice field at dawn but it's too much work for me now - those days are well behind me.


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

That was during the days when we had geese on the Texas coast. 

The number of geese wintering here has declined so much that it is hard to believe we ever so many.


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

That stuff is before my time, but I hear lots of older folks talk about doing the very same things. That kind of hunting ruined some of the less savvy waterfowlers! 

It's amazing that the geese would work so good to the old scool decoys of the past and be so weary of the decoys of today. We actually have some stuffers (snows and specks) we put on a grit pile and they still don't want to come (some days)!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

the amt of people in Tx then was at least half of today's pop...
the Colorado River had plenty of water for flood rice farming...
the harvesting machinery was much less effcient and there was plenty of waste grain for the birds...
all those factors resulted in booming fall/winter geese.
for about 30-40 yrs SE Tx was goose central.
I was fortunate to see the latter parts.
a grand spectacle.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Cutting up the old sheets you could get from your Mother or Grandma. Checking with your neighbors to see if they had any that you could have to cut up.

Borrowing a shower curtain to lay on, washing it later and putting it back. 

Having to stop the shooting to get a count on what your group had down already.

Carrying the geese and ducks and those heavy wet squares of sheets back to the truck.

I'm too old and out of shape to do that these days but I'd sure like to see the numbers of birds I did back in the day.

I got my first white parka, no insulation just went over your warm clothes, from Marvin Tyler...maybe there are some old enough on here to remember that name. 

It would get just as wet and heavy as the sheet squares lmao.

TH


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*"I got my first white parka, no insulation just went over your warm clothes, from Marvin Tyler...maybe there are some old enough on here to remember that name"

*Remember him well.. Murdered many a hunnert geese up at Altair under his tutelage. We used cloth diapers.(something hard to find nowadays), washed the baby krap out of them and slung out a couple of hundred over the field. Geese used to come up in clouds..flying mebbe 30 feet over the ground...and the slaughter was on. They were so thick and some flew so low that I swear we coulda stood up and swatted a limit with the butt of our guns..All of us wore white coveralls and just laid down in the middle of the diapers.. Looked like a bunch of 200 pound snow geese...


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Remember him well..


And then you went back to the Blue Goose and ate some good food. 

TH


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> *And then you went back to the Blue Goose and ate some good food.*
> 
> TH


LOL.. we always went there the night before...and ate that good food, Martin...followed by copious amounts of 'adult beverages'.. Always had at least one hunter/consumer unable to answer the muster early the next AM.. Really wasn't too impressed with the flop-house accommodations that Tyler arranged for us, though...but..we were young...so what the hell...:rotfl:


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

ha!
yup... always a casualty from the night before...
dang....
we'd play cards (some guys had a bev or two:doowapsta) and next thing its time to go...
arrghh...
sometimes the walk into the field wasn't acct of the slop.. lol
goose huntin' wasn't for weaklings.
man up or be a girlyboy.
those hi-brass shells would compound the misery...


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh I remember 

Had a hunt in Hungerferd, carried those bags what seemed like forever, took a good hour to lay the spread, laid down and began to wait, then I could see a faint light not to far away, as the sun began to rise I began to realize that faint light I was seeing was a farmers kitchen light, we set up within 50 yards of a farmers house 

long morning


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

It is a shame the Blue Goose is closed. Our lodge is just down the road from it.
AvianQuest, I was gonna say the same thing about using the Sunday newspaper to drape over stubble to look like geese.
That was back in the mid 70s.
Shootin a Rem 1100 30" full choke.


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

The numbers of geese in those days was incredible. All species.

People have a hard time understanding how many Canada's there were. In some of the old Jack Cowan and Herb Booth painting's you see people hunting in a rag spread. And there is nothing in the sky but flock after flock of Canada's across the horizon. Those paintings are from real life experiences.



First the Canada's left and now the Specks and Snows are relocating too.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

AvianQuest said:


> Started out putting out newspaper sheets. Then the guides started using cloth baby diapers which got really heavy if it rained.
> 
> Then the big breakthrough when someone discovered banquet cloth....thin white plastic material that came in long rolls and was used to top tables and meant to be disposed of after the party. They cut the roll into squares.
> 
> Then someone figured out how to put them on wooden dowels and make wind socks.


Yes sir I remember. did that a bunch.


----------



## 3rdcst (Jun 16, 2009)

I remember the limit being five birds ,so a 6 man 30 bird hunt was a limit but a 30 bird hunt wouldn't raise an eyebrow today.


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

A thirty bird goose hunt would raise two eyebrows today. 

If we could go back to a 5 bird limit and have the vast numbers of geese we once did I would take that in a nanosecond over the pitiful numbers and a 20 plus goose limit we have now.


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

> If we could go back to a 5 bird limit and have the vast numbers of geese we once did I would take that in a nanosecond over the pitiful numbers and a 20 plus goose limit we have now.


Amen to that.


----------



## 3rdcst (Jun 16, 2009)

I agree with lowering the limit to a reasonable level.Perception is in the eye of the beholder 20 to 40 bird hunts are common but when people read of the 100+ days . 30 bird days seem pretty slim


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Yester year*

Yep, I remember those days vividly. I hunted on the East side of Houston. Has a lease off Jenkins Rd. for a number of years, hunted with Jimmy Goddard's outfits for a few years, hunted the old Barrow's Ranch many a year as well. Started with Diapers and newspapers. Got tired of chasing news paper on windy days, banquet cloth was a godsend in those days. Bought 20 dzn plastic stake heads for the banquet cloth, made silhouette decoys from 1/2" plywood, stuff I would not do for a hundred dollars today. Too old, too fat. Sure was great though, watching and hearing thousands of geese get off the roost and head your way. I remember hunting plowed soy bean fields so muddy you had to find a pond of standing water to dip your shotgun in and work the action to get the mud out so it would work. Watching your buddies trek back to the truck to disasemble their 1100's while you pile up the geese with your old 870 was priceless. 
BB


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

30 birds doesn't seem slim anymore. If 5 people take 25 light geese and 5 dark geese over decoys I don't think anyone feels cheated. 

In the glory days of the 70's, 80's and 1990's I never took it for granted on how good the hunting was or the tremendous numbers of geese that wintered here. But I never thought it could drop this low either.

From my perspective the peak came in the mid to late 1990's for light geese and specklebellies. Canadas started down in the late 1980's. I was kind of worried that light geese and spec's would follow that same pattern.


----------



## G K Chambers (Aug 12, 2005)

The amount of rice acreage diminished and the geese went elsewhere. No mystery there.

What is interesting is if you go back and look at the Texas coastal goose hunting literature from the '70's and see what the hunter's concerns were then: lowering the limit from 5 to 3 light geese per day and trying to figure out how to deal with geese shortstopping in Arkansas

There is nothing new under the sun.

My recollection is of the facilities at Hudgin's in Hungerford and the pungent aroma of beer and scrambled egg vomit the over indulgers left behind in the pre morning darkness.


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

BigBuck said:


> Yep, I remember those days vividly. I hunted on the East side of Houston. Has a lease off Jenkins Rd. for a number of years, hunted with Jimmy Goddard's outfits for a few years, hunted the old Barrow's Ranch many a year as well. Started with Diapers and newspapers. Got tired of chasing news paper on windy days, banquet cloth was a godsend in those days. Bought 20 dzn plastic stake heads for the banquet cloth, made silhouette decoys from 1/2" plywood, stuff I would not do for a hundred dollars today. Too old, too fat. Sure was great though, watching and hearing thousands of geese get off the roost and head your way. I remember hunting plowed soy bean fields so muddy you had to find a pond of standing water to dip your shotgun in and work the action to get the mud out so it would work. Watching your buddies trek back to the truck to disasemble their 1100's while you pile up the geese with your old 870 was priceless.
> BB


Big Buck, I haven't heard Jimmy's name mentioned in years. He leased a big farm within walking distance of my home when I was a teenager, 13-14.years old. Caught me hunting on it without his permission. Made me clean blinds and pick ducks all season In return for not telling my dad. Learned a lot about bird hunting from him after that. He kept me around for a few years.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

beer and scrambled egg vomit....lol
NOW THAT'S GOOSE HUNTIN'!


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*old days*

"Big Buck, I haven't heard Jimmy's name mentioned in years. He leased a big farm within walking distance of my home when I was a teenager, 13-14.years old. Caught me hunting on it without his permission. Made me clean blinds and pick ducks all season In return for not telling my dad. Learned a lot about bird hunting from him after that. He kept me around for a few years. "- Tokavi

I may have seen you cleaning birds there after a hunt, LOL. Much younger and more energenic back in those days. We usually stopped back by to tell him how the hunting went so he could keep up with bird patterns.
Reminds me of the old saying:

My best years are behind me now. Not that they were that great, but they are behind me non the less.
BB


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

*I remember*



tokavi said:


> Big Buck, I haven't heard Jimmy's name mentioned in years. He leased a big farm within walking distance of my home when I was a teenager, 13-14.years old. Caught me hunting on it without his permission. Made me clean blinds and pick ducks all season In return for not telling my dad. Learned a lot about bird hunting from him after that. He kept me around for a few years.


Yep I remember the banquet cloth rags some of my dad's still had dirty rice stuck on them from a dinner they went to and helped clean up to take the table cloths. lol My dad guided for Goddard for several years in the late 70's early 80's.
In the late 80' into the 90's we hunted Needville and Damon area with great success then the geese disappeared from that area. 
My first geese shot on the Goddard lease over rags.
and a pic of Jimmy Goddard.:texasflag


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

Which one is Jimmy Goddard?


----------



## 175Flatlander (May 11, 2011)

I remember my youth, starting goose hunting with my Dad when I was 8 years old. We had a lease on the Lissie Prairie for about 10 years, we started with baby diapers and would remember spending hours washing them after every hunt. Got a brand new Rem 1100 3 inch with a 30 inch barrel for Xmas that year, I still got that gun and it looks great! Then plastic came around and Dad stayed up for hours cutting the sheets. hell you could carry a couple of hundred in one bag. Getting excited because this year we would have 1st year stubble, getting Dads car unstuck on one those rice field roads and the long walk in the fields setting up for the hunt. At the time I thougt we were poor, but now I reilize how rich we really were. No mater what you do, do it with your family.


----------



## 3rdcst (Jun 16, 2009)

I can remember hunting in 1973 and it snowing three times . Putting those cloth rags out and them being frozen solid. No four wheeler no four wheel drive just your back. Lugging that **** and making three trips to get guns, bullets and decoys. Then putting them out sometimes by myself and in the lean years (1971) it was only four. Killing one or two birds. A Four man limit of 20 birds was a big deal. People came from all over the USA to kill 5 birds limits.


----------



## Jacinto (Sep 14, 2013)

This was a little after the times y'all are bringing up, but do you remember clipping duck wings, putting them in those big orange envelopes, and sending them to (I think) the FWS?


----------



## 3rdcst (Jun 16, 2009)

Cut the wings gave them the gizzards. Drug the rags sat in mud dug holes in the mud made decoys out of pipe insulation. froze to death for a five bird limit


----------



## birdband01 (May 25, 2006)

My dad got ahold of old hospital bedsheets to rip up. He preferred them over banquet cloth, unless of course they got wet. Still got em, along with his Jimmy Reel call he gave his guides. He still uses it too.

Enjoy hearing the stories of the newspaper days from guides that worked for Marvin. How they could hunt basically anything they found birds on from Altair to Victoria. 

I was born 30 yrs too late!


----------



## Garwood57 (Jul 1, 2007)

The year 1970 (up to that point had only hunted ducks), a service company provided a hunt for my Dad and he got to take all us boys. Just outside Lissie, Texas, January, late season. We killed some snows and 1 Canada, it was magical and hooked ever since! A few years later, met Jimmy Goddard at a hunting show and he gave me some pointers on calling and tuning up my call. Changing times with goose populations and their shifts, but fond memories and the chase continues!


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*I remember Marvin Tyler*

Blue goose hunting club , one of the guys that started the hunting bis, for geese on the west side ! , biggest spread I hunted was a 1500 PC flat rag spread in lissie prairie back in 1990 . I know they started back in the late 70s early 80s .


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Really wasn't too impressed with the flop-house accommodations that Tyler arranged for us, though...but..we were young...so what the hell...:rotfl:


Oh come on...while I didn't stay in the slums behind the restaurant because I live in El Campo, the guys who did stay in Marvin's accomodations said that they always named the mice.

Seems some hunter would wake up with a mouse on his chest every year...some swear it was the same mouse...they named it Marvin and it really pizzed Marvin off LOL!

When I was a kid, Marvin would call my Dad and ask for help in catching a bunch of red fish and trout for the restaurant if he had some big parties coming in. Marvin would fish while wearing a kitchen apron so he could wipe his hands off on it and just keep on fishing.

That's a long time ago and both are gone now but I still remember those days like they were yesterday.

TH


----------



## BigTim (Dec 3, 2006)

*Garwood*

Rememberâ€¦ the flight after flight of ducks, most of which were pintails. As well as the numerous geese as mentioned before. The sky would be black when the carbide cannon went off at sunrise. (Yaâ€™ll due remember the cannon)
â€¦the water freezing in the tractor tire tracks a half inch thick, seems it was colder in the 60â€™s, and are clothing gear was minimal at best.
â€¦ the rice stubble was taller, almost knee high. A lot of spillage rice left in the fields. Sometime they did not cut the levees at all.
â€¦rags. My HS coach gave me all the torn practice jerseys I wanted. Lordy, they got heavy when they got wet.
â€¦ spending Sunday or Monday evening at the washateria washing and drying rags.
â€¦in the early years I was the bird dog, crossing fence lines to get a downed bird was no big deal, you knew all the neighbors.
â€¦the closest group hunting to you was 5 miles away.
â€¦ the smell of the rice field and the beautiful sunrises.
â€¦I could go on and on and may add some later.
â€¦for you guys that ate at Marvins, my aunt Lavine was a waitress there during the 60â€™s and maybe early 70â€™s.

I am going to print this post when it gets done and let my boys read it, to validate all the **** I have been telling them over the years. They grew up with 4wheelers, full bodies, spinning ducks, birddogsâ€¦


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

after reading all the posts, I'm glad I got it started....


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Rags to Riches*

Here is the Jack Cowan print. Brings back memories.


----------



## Cajun Raider (Jun 15, 2008)

*Bucksnag Club*

Was lucky to have privileges at the Bucksnag; the hunting was great and so was Ms. Bea's cooking. Miss it alot.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Back in the late 60s early 70s hunted next to the game preserve at Sheldon Reservoir. Would go out there in October to watch the geese come piling in. TPWD planted the fields around Sheldon Reservoir for the geese when they came down. You learn a lot sittin on the banks of a reservoir and watching their behavior, how they talk to each other. Guess that was where I learned to use a goose call.
Come huntin season would move outside the reservoir fence and put our newspaper on the cut stubble and lay flat.
Of course that was before there was such a thing as camo clothing too. Which is way overrated. We hunted in Wranglers, Levis and Army Surplus if you could get it. No such thing as thermal under ware.
The younger generation nowadays don't know how easy they have it.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Bucksnag Sporting Clays!


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

The younger generation isn't the ones that have it easy.

We had it much, much easier.

There were incredible numbers of geese. All species on both side of Houston.

The marsh was in much better shape before the GIWW had ruined so much of it

And there were countless numbers of Pintails in the coastal plain. Mottled Ducks were everywhere. The limit was 4 or 5 depending upon the year. 

Water was cheap. 

There was 500 - 600 hundred thousand acres of rice. 

I would much rather carry a bunch of decoys through the mud and see the numbers of birds, especially geese, that we did 20 or 30 years ago (or more) then have to deal with depressing numbers today.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

I have always liked that Jack Cowan print. Brings back the good old memories.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Why is the guy on the right shooting a over and under?


----------



## BigTim (Dec 3, 2006)

*Overunder*



hog_down said:


> Why is the guy on the right shooting a over and under?


Just a wild guess...
That must have been what we called a "presidetial hunt". The client was Vip's, gun manufacturers, or such as that.They never touched a rag, you had to get buddies to help or hire help to put rags out at midnight. It would all be set up when they got to the field. Many shot very expensive guns.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I remember! A buddy of mine asked me to go for two years. I didn't want to miss a weekend deer hunting to shoot a goose. Well, I gave in just to shut him up. 
I was wet, muddy and freezing. I only dropped three birds. It was one of the best times I've ever had. I didn't pick up my deer rifle for five years after that hunt.
Been a long time ago and I still miss it.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Why is the guy on the right shooting a over and under?


I guided more than a few hunters who just wanted to hunt with their O/U shotguns. This was way before steel shot and if that's what they wanted to hunt with it didn't bother me.

Most of them used the same shotgun with different barrels for all wing shooting and they were all very good with their guns.

TH


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

thanks for the replies, I have always wondered that. 

Mr. Cowan had an awesome gift...


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Nothin better than shooting geese. From the birds whether it be their flight, sounds, the way they explode off the roost, to the hard work that it still is, makes for the most amazing outdoor experience to be had IMO.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Killed my first goose at the old Garwood club (I remember the bunkhouse was a converted school bus) in 81 at the age of 10. Spent the rest of the 80's and early 90s chasing geese and ducks in Damon, the old Freeport Navigation district (now the Justin Hurst WMA), Big Boggy, Chinquapin, East Matty, West Matty, POC, Rockport, Port A. Back when the limit for ducks was 3, and we were all sure that the birds would never recover. Now we have LOTS of ducks compared to the late 80's/early 90's, but the geese are gone. There is actually a goose guide (for snow geese) in Marlin, TX (that's just south of Waco) because of all the birds that stop there and eat up all the rye grass and winter wheat planted for stocker calves in the area. The most miserable day I can remember from way back was **** near freezing to death in East Matagorda during the freeze of 83, and watching the bay freeze over. Yes, the saltwater froze.


----------



## shooterstx (Dec 20, 2011)

Bit of trivia - the first 'white parka camo' outfits for brandt hunting were WWII US GI surplus ski troop parkas. Suspect the entire inventory was disposed of along the Gulf Coast, I think the last available were about 1958-59. They were well made, but heavy as hell when wet.


----------



## G K Chambers (Aug 12, 2005)

Best account of the old times, to my mind, is Bob Bristers in "The Golden Crescent".

Cowans accompanying print, "A Flight of Snows":


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

*Hey Gary...*

Is that you and Cortez in the center of the spread?


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

Had a friend explain to me last night that the huge drop in the numbers of geese migrating to the Texas coast has little or nothing to do with hunter interest.

What do you'll think?


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Anyone remember the Wanda plastic shells? That was an experiment gone wrong.


----------



## G K Chambers (Aug 12, 2005)

*Now Everett....*

....that guy is too slim and the dog too well mannered to be me & Cortez.
If it was just me & the dog they'd be downwinding them.....I'm shameless that way.

The guy on the right that has already gotten a shot off might be Jake.:wink:

We need to get with him after the first of the year and run them dogs on those white geese and have us a time.


----------



## BigTim (Dec 3, 2006)

Those wonderful Wanda shells, but they were cool looking. I think I still got a couple rolling around in a drawer.

Remember the duck point system of the late 70's and early 80's. One hundred, seventy, and ten point ducks. Canvasbacks were hun'erd pointers. Lone Star Beer had a neat looking poster.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Remember that point system well. You had to be a math genius to keep score.
I don't think I ever had a Wanda shell eject in one piece. You have a collectors item there Tim.


----------



## TXDUX (Sep 11, 2007)

*1970 bag limits*

This hangs in my office. I think it's pretty cool.......


----------



## 3rdcst (Jun 16, 2009)

The conservation season has caused Out of State hunters to wait and go to MO Ark Neb or the Dakotas.I get a call and A guy from New York ask me what expect from a hunt and I tell a good hunt would be 30 to 50. He call some outfitter in Mo and he says 100 or better. Where would you spend your money?The difficulity and expense of goose hunting is such that the avg hunter can't afford Silosocks land etc.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Wow, TXDUX, that is a collectors item for sure. Remember carrying that in my pocket many times.


----------



## BigTim (Dec 3, 2006)

TXDUX, that is way cool.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I still have a few dozen FarmForm goose cones, manufactured by Tom Farmer of Galveston, in my barn in Matagorda. They were a huge improvement along with the white rags we were using at the time. Danged wooden stakes were more brittle than a 90 yr old's once broken hip though.  Any of you guys use them back in the day?

I remember the point system all to well. It's a shame Hurricane Alecia uprooted our sunken duck blind on one of the islands just west of Sea Isle. Waves and waves of Pintails and Teal back then.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

most of us had a pair of black rubber boots and those old canvas army duffel bags....
heck, I still have a WW1 canvas gas-mask bag for my teal shells...
goose huntin' wasn't comfy like a box-blind... but when they fell in...
we was shuckin' them pumps.
once we had frost on the barrels... pretty miserable.. but we warmed up at the cabin (iron pot-belly wood stove) and were mostly ready the next morn... one or two didn't make the slog out thru the rice stubble acct too much comraderie the prev night... we all took turns doing that...:slimer:
no running water, no elect...
white-gas lanterns...they kept the joint warm.. (sometimes too warm:smile

Garwood Rice Prarie
we still talk about them times


----------



## Whitecrow (May 26, 2004)

*Agreed....*



Goose Lover said:


> The younger generation isn't the ones that have it easy.
> 
> We had it much, much easier.
> 
> ...


We always like to think what it would've been like back then to have the spreads, laydowns, atv's, etc.....probably wouldn't be any geese left....
I'm still chasing them.......probably always will.........


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

My knees would be in much better shape today if we had that back then.


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

> Best account of the old times, to my mind, is Bob Bristers in "The Golden Crescent".
> 
> Cowans accompanying print, "A Flight of Snows"
> 
> ...


----------



## Willie713 (Jan 18, 2015)

*I remember*

I was talking duck & goose hunting with a friend yesterday, and "Jimmy Goddard" came right out of my mouth. I'm like, where in the hell did that come from? My dad took me hunting with him must have been forty years ago. Glad to see I wasnt just making that up!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Man, you guys are bringing back some old memories. I feel like the Indian with the tear in the commercial. I haven't chased geese in years and didn't realize it had become so bleak. I was telling my wife last week coming back from the ranch through Eagle Lake about the "goose capital of the world" and how many geese you'd see in the area back when....

I remember some epic hunts with Larry Gore and Butch Waggoner. I'm guessing BigTim was one of the guides I hunted with back then with Larry's ELKPO operation. I guided some fields around the 529 area north of Katy. I'm guessing those are all subdivisions now. I remember one hunt in particular back in the early 80's guiding a group with a buddy. We had to wipe the snow off our guns every so often to keep from losing them......don't know how I missed this thread the first time around but thanks to the OP for starting it. It brought back a ton of old memories. I could go on and on......


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

I have one of the old posters framed, you used to could find reproductions of the old point system online.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Here it is.


----------



## Capt sharky (Feb 22, 2012)

It works well lots of work


----------

